# Hello



## Fernando2010X (Oct 29, 2009)

*How can I remove skin tags and moles?*

I have several skin tags and elevated moles that I would like to get rid of. I know a doctor can do it for me, but is there an easier method I could do at home? I did an internet search and it seems like there's lots of products that claim to be effective, but it's hard to know what works and what doesn't. Has anyone ever successfully removed moles and/or skin tags? How did you do it? What were your results? Thanks!
 vaginal infection


----------



## FormerTripper (Oct 29, 2009)

Me too (just registered). And hello.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

hi & hello + welcome......*i2f*


----------



## whigmaleerie (Oct 29, 2009)

hello everyone

Just registered,


----------

